# Christie Roadster S6 Projectors For sale (used)



## kodiac007 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am new , and this is my first thread, i am an asset manager and get a wide variety of different items through our facility every month, so I am new to these projectors and am hoping that someone can tell me who may be an interested party or company that buy's these kind of Projectors (used) !! Any Information would be very helpful, we have (5) Christie Roadster S6 Projectors, and (1) Christie Roadster S9 Projector. Once again any help would be greatly appreciated. Well hope everyone has a great day today !! Thank you, Kodiac007 !!


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome kodiac007 from Cleveland! ControlBooth does not currently permit direct sales or unpaid advertising (Watch for Classified Ads--coming soon!). You might check with the fine vendors listed here: Sources for Used Equipment.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/kodiac007.html


----------

